# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Wi-Fi internet

## button

Καλησπέρα έχω μια σπαζοκεφαλιά με το internet καθώς ΟΤΕ την βλέπω με κιάλια τα 750μ. Το mobile internet χόρτασα 3 χρόνια νεύρα και μεγάλα ποσά.
Και έμεινε Δορυφορικό και Wi-Fi , το δορυφορικό πόδι απευθείας .

Wi-Fi έχω 2 Λύσεις .
1) Ιδιωτικό έχει κόστος και μπλέκεσαι με τράπεζα και είναι αναμφίβολο υποστήριξης.

2) Δωρεάν του Δήμου Λαγκαδά  έχω τα κλειδιά αλλά αντιμετωπίζω ενα πρόβλημα.

Η κάλυψη που δίνει ο δήμος είναι μικρή και εγώ απέχω στην ευθεία 1.300μ και απω την περίπου κάλυψη 800μ και έχω ορατότητα καθαρή (σχεδόν).

Και τω θέμα έχω 2 wi-fi usb stik και 1 κατευθυνόμενη κεραία 
τα 2 στικ ειναι 
TP-LINK WN322G
TP=LINK WN722N

και 

Inglar WiFi 2.4GHz

θέλω να συνδέσω το Inglar με WN722N  με ομοαξονικό .


1) Τι καλώδιο να βάλω 
2) ανταπτορας γιατί το φις του ομοαξονικού δεν ταιριάζει με υποδοχή του usb stik 
3) έχω αναγκαστική στάση για ομοαξονικό στο τοίχος (είναι 5-6ετιας καλώδιο) 
4) Απώλειες γιατί το καλώδιο θα είναι 10-15μ και διπλά στο καλώδιο της TV οπός και η κεραία


Είναι εφικτό ??   :Bored:

----------


## HFProject

> διωτικό έχει κόστος και μπλέκεσαι με τράπεζα και είναι αναμφίβολο υποστήριξης.



Τι εννοείς ;

----------


## button

Είναι 35€ το μήνα 2Mbps και το κάνουν μέσω εθνικής τράπεζας  αυτοί περνούν λεφτά και εγω πληρώνω στην τράπεζα το ήθελα να κάνω πριν 2 χρόνια και δεν έδινε φαντάσου τώρα και να κανείς συμφωνία εκτός τράπεζας δεν γίνεται... Όσο για υποστήριξη από άποψη τεχνικής δεν υπάρχει σου έρχονται βάζουν με δικό τους εξοπλισμού 250€ και αν έχεις πρόβλημα απλά θα περιμένεις κάνα χρόνο.Και δεν έχω νέα τους καιρώ τώρα

----------


## PCMan

Τι είναι το 750μ? 750μέτρα?
Αν ναι, γιατι δεν βάζεις οτε?

----------


## button

έχει κόστος ο ΟΤΕ καλύπτει μόνο 2 κώλωνες αν δεν κάνω λάθος και εγώ θέλω πολλές ενώ το Wi-Fi είναι FREE

----------


## PCMan

Αν κατάλαβα καλά μας λες ότι δεν έχεις ούτε τηλεφωνική γραμμή?
Τι σε νοιάζει? Κάνεις αίτηση και σου βάζουν. Απ'ότι θυμάμαι δεν πληρώνεις κάτι...

----------


## pol465

Δεν είναι εφικτό με αυτά που έχεις.
Χρειάζεσαι κεραια με απολαβη πάνω απο 24 db και το καλώδιο δεν πρεπει να ξεπερνάει τα 5 μετρα. Και παλι ειναι αμφιβολο......
Με 15 μετρα θα εχεις τεραστιες απωλειες.
Συνηθως οι κεραιες εχουν μικρο καλωδιο, μικροτερο απο μετρο.
Σε τετοιες ζευξεις βαζουν ρουτερ σε στεγανο κουτι, κοντα στην κεραια, στελνουν την τροφοδοσια στο ρουτερ ειτε μεσω καλωδιου utp ειτε ξεχωριστα την τροφοδοσια.

----------


## leosedf

Όπως το λέει ο Αποστόλης. Θα ξοδέψεις λεφτά και θα κάνεις μια τρύπα στο νερό.

----------


## HFProject

> Είναι 35€ το μήνα 2Mbps και το κάνουν μέσω εθνικής τράπεζας αυτοί περνούν λεφτά και εγω πληρώνω στην τράπεζα το ήθελα να κάνω πριν 2 χρόνια και δεν έδινε φαντάσου τώρα και να κανείς συμφωνία εκτός τράπεζας δεν γίνεται... Όσο για υποστήριξη από άποψη τεχνικής δεν υπάρχει σου έρχονται βάζουν με δικό τους εξοπλισμού 250€ και αν έχεις πρόβλημα απλά θα περιμένεις κάνα χρόνο.Και δεν έχω νέα τους καιρώ τώρα



Δηλαδή υπάρχει εταιρεία που πουλάει σύνδεση WiFi ? ή είναι ιδιώτης.
Είναι παράνομο και στις δύο περιπτώσεις πάντως.

----------


## button

> Δεν είναι εφικτό με αυτά που έχεις.
> Χρειάζεσαι κεραια με απολαβη πάνω απο 24 db και το καλώδιο δεν πρεπει να ξεπερνάει τα 5 μετρα. Και παλι ειναι αμφιβολο......
> Με 15 μετρα θα εχεις τεραστιες απωλειες.
> Συνηθως οι κεραιες εχουν μικρο καλωδιο, μικροτερο απο μετρο.
> Σε τετοιες ζευξεις βαζουν ρουτερ σε στεγανο κουτι, κοντα στην κεραια, στελνουν την τροφοδοσια στο ρουτερ ειτε μεσω καλωδιου utp ειτε ξεχωριστα την τροφοδοσια.




Με καψες τωρα και ειχα ελπιδες...  με ρουτερ πως μπωρο να το κανω ?  τα μετρα 10 πρεπει να ειναι το ειπα χονδρικα . 
το ρουτερ ποιο ειναι το φθηνοτερο ? με ΤΡ-λινκ δεν ειπαρχει περιπτοση ??

Δεν εχω αλλη ληση πεδια εχω ξεδεψει 2000-4000€ με 3G σε 3 χρωνια

----------


## button

> Δηλαδή υπάρχει εταιρεία που πουλάει σύνδεση WiFi ? ή είναι ιδιώτης.
> Είναι παράνομο και στις δύο περιπτώσεις πάντως.




Οχι ειναι νομιμος αφου και για δημαχρο πηγε στις εκλωγες

----------


## plouf

καταρχήν γιατι 4000ε ? σε 3g 3 χρόνια ? αφου το απεριόριστο είναι 50ε + φορος (και τωρα καταργηθηκε ο φορος) 50*36=1800ε αν ειχες το 5gb πρόγραμμα έκανες λάθος επιλογή

όσο για τα 750μ τα πετυχαίνει αλλα με ισχυρή κατευθυντική κεραία και πολυ σωστή τοποθέτηση , και πάλι θα έχεςι διακοπές... (καταιγιδες κτλ)

οσο για την "παρανομία" παρανομο ειναι να μοιραζεις (πουλας νοικιαζεις χαριζεις) οικιακη συνδεση , οι τυποι μπορουν να πήραν συνδεση με άλλους όρους κα ιφυσικά άλλη τιμη....

και τελικά γιατι πόδι το δορυφορικό ?

----------


## pol465

Προσωπικά πέτυχα σύνδεση στα 1050 μετρα και με καλη οπτική επαφή.
είχα μια κατευθυνόμενη κεραία 24 db και ένα ρουτερ linksys wrt54gl. Όπως είσης και με wap54gl. το wap54gl είχε καλύτερη λήψη.
ενω το wrt54gl χρειάζεται αναβάθμιση το firmware με ενα dd-wrt.
Κούμπωνα σε μια omni και δεν υπήρχε επηρεασμός απο κακοκαιρία.
Το ρουτερ το είχα σε στεγανο κουτι πάνω στην κεραια.

Σε αυτή τη σελιδα μπορεις να βρεις ότι χρειάζεσαι για να επιτύχεις μια τετοια συνδεση

----------


## kougianos

Μαζι με τη κεραία πρέπει να ειχε και εναν αντάπτορα για καρτα δικτύου. Μικρό καλώδιο, αλλά όπως είπε και ο pol δε πρέπει να έχεις μεγάλο καλώδιο απο τη κεραία στη κάρτα, για να μην έχεις απώλειες.Τη προέκταση μπορείς να τη συνεχίσεις με usb!! μη φανταστείς οτι θα πας μακρύα.. 5-6 μέτρα. Αν δε σου φτάνει, μπορείς να αγοράσεις αναμεταδότη wifi. Αν το κάνεις έτσι, θα βάλεις τη κεραία στον αναμεταδοτη (πρόσεξε, ο αναμεταδότης που θα πάρεις να μην έχει fix κεραία). 
Ομολογώ πως δεν είμαι σιγουρος αν θα δουλέψει.. καλή τύχη!!!

----------


## pol465

Μια πρόταση.... σχεδόν ανέξοδη.
Πάρε την κεραία μαζί με το ρουτερακι και πηγενε σε ενα μαγαζι που πουλαει δικτυακα προϊόντα και αγόρασε ενα αντάπτορα.
κατόπιν παρε ενα λαπτοπ και ανεβα εκει που θελεις να στησεις την κεραια, συνδεσέ τα για να δεις αν ειναι εφικτη η συνδεση.
Μετα μπορεις να πραξεις αναλόγως.

----------


## kougianos

Προέκταση usb για να φτάσεις στη καρτα στη ταράτσα..!!!
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.566260
..και το καλώδιο που χρειάζεσαι..
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.616620

----------


## pol465

Μπορει να εχει πτωση τασεως λογω του μηκους καλωδιου usb διοτι τα usb ρουτερ τραβανε λιγο ρευματακι. Πιθανων δηλαδη να μην δουλεύει η να μην δουλευει σωστα.

----------


## kougianos

O κατασκευαστής του καλωδίου usb που πρότεινα, λέει οτι φτάνει τα 15 μέτρα χωρίς απώλεια..
Η πρόταση μου αναφέρεται στη κάρτα δικτύου.. να βάλει δηλαδή τη κάρτα δικτύου που έχει στη ταράτσα, και να τη συνδέσει απ ευθείας στον υπολογιστή.
Αυτό που δε ξέρω, είναι αν η συγκεκριμένη κάρτα έχει την απολαβή που χρειάζεται... οπως είπα.. καλη τύχη!!!

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Με έχει απασχολήσει το θέμα σύνδεσης σε free hot spot (δημοτικό) που καλύπτει χώρους κεντρικής πλατείας, αλλά παρατήρησα πως σε σχετικά μικρή απόσταση το σήμα μειώνεται δραματικά τουλάχιστον με τις συμβατικές λύσεις. Μιλάω για απόσταση περί τα 400μ. με οπτική επαφή από ψηλά (όροφος πολυκατοικίας) με χαμηλά (πλατεία) και χρήση usb stick με ενσωματωμένη κεραία και δίπλα στο παράθυρο. Μάλλον θα συμφωνήσω πως δεν αξίζεις να επενδύσεις σε ειδικό εξοπλισμό ούτε για τη δικά σου περίπτωση! Χαιρετώ!!

----------


## kougianos

Γιώργο έχεις δίκιο.. αλλά ο συγκεκριμένος τον έχει τον εξοπλισμό (κεραία και κάρτα)...
Γιάννη αγόρασε τον αντάπτορα της κεραίας, ανέβα στη ταράτσα με ενα laptop και κάνε δοκιμή

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Σίμο,

εγκρίνω και επαυξάνω. Με τέτοια κεραία η όλη ιστορία είναι σκέτη πρόκληση!! Και ενδεχομένως υπάρχουν και άλλες εναλλακτικές για δωρεάν πρόσβαση...

----------


## button

> Προσωπικά πέτυχα σύνδεση στα 1050 μετρα και με καλη οπτική επαφή.
> είχα μια κατευθυνόμενη κεραία 24 db και ένα ρουτερ linksys wrt54gl. Όπως είσης και με wap54gl. το wap54gl είχε καλύτερη λήψη.
> ενω το wrt54gl χρειάζεται αναβάθμιση το firmware με ενα dd-wrt.
> Κούμπωνα σε μια omni και δεν υπήρχε επηρεασμός απο κακοκαιρία.
> Το ρουτερ το είχα σε στεγανο κουτι πάνω στην κεραια.
> 
> Σε αυτή τη σελιδα μπορεις να βρεις ότι χρειάζεσαι για να επιτύχεις μια τετοια συνδεση



Είχα σκεφτεί να βάλω ένα Modem εκεί ψηλά ώστε να λαμβάνει και να γίνεται να εκπέμπει προς το σπίτι ... 
Τα δένδρα δεν πιστεύω να είναι εμπόδια  :Blush:  






> Προέκταση usb για να φτάσεις στη καρτα στη ταράτσα..!!!
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.566260
> ..και το καλώδιο που χρειάζεσαι..
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.616620







> Μπορει να εχει πτωση τασεως λογω του μηκους καλωδιου usb διοτι τα usb ρουτερ τραβανε λιγο ρευματακι. Πιθανων δηλαδη να μην δουλεύει η να μην δουλευει σωστα.



χαχαχα  Ναι ναι είχα κάνει κάτι παρόμοιο αλλά με 3G modem 7,5μετρα απλό καλώδιο usb και με διπλό USB που έχει το usb modem έβαλα έχτρα 5v 500mhA απο ενα κινεζικό φορτιστή cect i9





> O κατασκευαστής του καλωδίου usb που πρότεινα, λέει οτι φτάνει τα 15 μέτρα χωρίς απώλεια..
> Η πρόταση μου αναφέρεται στη κάρτα δικτύου.. να βάλει δηλαδή τη κάρτα δικτύου που έχει στη ταράτσα, και να τη συνδέσει απ ευθείας στον υπολογιστή.
> Αυτό που δε ξέρω, είναι αν η συγκεκριμένη κάρτα έχει την απολαβή που χρειάζεται... οπως είπα.. καλη τύχη!!!



Με αυτό δηλαδή που είπε ο pol465

http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.615160 

Και πάλι ίσως να μπουν 2-3 μετρά καλώδιο απο την κορυφή και μέχρι κάτω απο σκεπή ώστε να βρέχεται  





> Γιώργο έχεις δίκιο.. αλλά ο συγκεκριμένος τον έχει τον εξοπλισμό (κεραία και κάρτα)...
> Γιάννη αγόρασε τον αντάπτορα της κεραίας, ανέβα στη ταράτσα με ενα laptop και κάνε δοκιμή



Ναι αυτό θα το κάνω αλλά πάλι ταίριαζεi η κεραία με usb  ??



*@Plouf*
 είχα 14 μήνες με Vodafone  GPRS το 5GB και μετά πήγα WIND που είναι πανάθλια  και μια πήγα εξωτερικό και έμπαινα λίγο αφού μου είχαν πει 7€ το ΜΒ και τελικά με χρέωσαν 12€ το ΜΒ  με χρέωσαν σε μια χώρα που δεν είχα κάνει χρήση αφού είχα μίνι από μπαταρία και σε μια άλλη που είχα κάνει χρήση δεν με χρέωσαν ε πλήρωσα 560€   μετά κάθε μήνα με έριχναν πινελάκι για το τίποτα 90€ .180€ .180€   μου λένε ότι δεν έχει κανένα λάθος και ότι εγώ φταίω αλλά στο τιμολόγιο διώχνουν παραλογές ώρες κάτι ξενύχτια 3-6 πρωί που δεν έκανα..  Πλήρωνα 3 μήνες τον αέρα αφού έκαναν 3 μήνες να επισκευάσουν το usb modem . Πριν 10 μήνες είχα σταματήσει να πληρώνω και έκοψαν σύνδεση ειχα πληρώσει σχεδόν όλα και τι για 10 μέρες που μου φαγάνα επίτηδες  και κομμένη γραμμή με χρέωσαν άλλα 60€ ..  Σε ένα δίκτυο που είναι  ΑΦΛΙΟ .
Το δορυφορικό άκουσα ότι έχει όγκο χρέωση και είναι ακριβή  + εξοπλισμός και  τρελό ping

----------


## kougianos

Ο αντάπτορας για να συνδέσεις τη κεραία με τη καρτα δικτύου ειναι αυτός:
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.616620
Ή 3 μέτρα:
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.616621
..θυμίσου όμως πως χάνεις σήμα με το 3μετρο
Το rooter δε καταλαβαίνω τι το χρειάζεσαι... αλλά ο αντάπτορας που σου λέω νομίζω πως δε κάνει για το rooter.
Μα τι κόλλημα εχεις φάει με το rooter?!!.. Αφού εχεί βγεί προέκταση usb με ενισχυτή..
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.566260

----------


## button

Ωραίος pol465 δεν ήξερα για τέτοια σελίδα και αυτός εδώ πούλαγε το WiFi internet με 35€ το μηνά   AMD τώρα έχει μετακομίσει και δεν έχω νέα του 1-2 χρόνια τον λένε Ροκος 

και εδώ ο άγνωστος lefka απο τι βλέπω είναι πρόσφατο άλλα δεν βλέπω τον δήμω να είναι στην λίστα

----------


## button

> Ο αντάπτορας για να συνδέσεις τη κεραία με τη καρτα δικτύου ειναι αυτός:
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.616620
> Ή 3 μέτρα:
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.616621
> ..θυμίσου όμως πως χάνεις σήμα με το 3μετρο
> Το rooter δε καταλαβαίνω τι το χρειάζεσαι... αλλά ο αντάπτορας που σου λέω νομίζω πως δε κάνει για το rooter.
> Μα τι κόλλημα εχεις φάει με το rooter?!!.. Αφού εχεί βγεί προέκταση usb με ενισχυτή..
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.566260



Ε με τόσες προτάσεις που μπήκαν μπερδεύτηκα  :Bored:  

ο ανταπτορας δεν κάνει γιατί η κεραία έχει πειραγμένο καλώδιο έχει μπει βύσμα τύπου F 

(δεν έκανα εγώ έτσι το πήρα απο τον θείο μου)

----------


## kougianos

θες να πεις πως "ξεκόλλησε" την υποδοχή της κεραίας και έβαλε άλλη? (θα τρελαθώ με εσάς τους ηλεκτρονικούς!!)
Ή μήπως άλλαξε μόνο το καλώδιο?
Γιατί το καλώδιο που σου λέω, μπαίνει απευθείας στη κεραία.

----------


## button

Το καλώδιο της κεραίας είναι 1,5 μέτρα και έχει μπει βύσμα F

----------


## kougianos

Στη βάση της κεραίας.. εκεί που συνδέετε το καλώδιο.. κσεβιδώνει, και μπαίνει το καλώδιο που σου είπα

----------


## button

Όχι μπαίνει μέσα το καλώδιο

----------


## minas1000

Ένα τέτοιο   http://www.linkshop.gr/shop/index.ph...product_id=633 και καλώδιο δικτύου μέχρι τον υπολογιστή σου και καθάρισες...

----------


## kougianos

Συμφωνώ με τον Μηνά!! (αν και επιμένω στη προέκταση usb) 
 Διαφορετικά πρέπει να πάρεις το καλώδιο που λέγαμε, να το κόψεις και να το ενώσεις μόνος σου.

----------


## button

δηλαδη να εχω διπλα το ΤΡ-LINK και μετα να τραβηξω USB .. ναι γινεται

----------


## button

> Ένα τέτοιο   http://www.linkshop.gr/shop/index.ph...product_id=633 και καλώδιο δικτύου μέχρι τον υπολογιστή σου και καθάρισες...



αν δεν πετηχει με την αλλη ...  

δεν μου λετε αυτη που εχω πωσο κανει ? η inglar δεν βρηκα την τιμη της

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Για να μην ανοίγω άλλο θέμα θα ήθελα κάποιον που έχει δοκιμάσει να μου πει για μια ευαίσθητη στη λήψη κάρτα pci που ίσως δεν την έχω στα υπ' όψη και βγαίνει ακόμη στην αγορά...
Εγώ μέχρι στιγμής έχω δοκιμάσει τις 3 παρακάτω και τις ταξινομώ με κριτήριο ευκολία στη λειτουργία και σύνδεση με όσο το δυνατόν ασθενέστερο σήμα:
1) Linksys Wireless-G PCI wmp54gs αρκετά ευαίσθητη και υποστηρίζεται από back track
2) Tp link wn51g καλή ευαισθησία,  υποστηρίζεται απο back track
3) Netgear wg311  v3 δεν υποστηρίζεται απο back track και είναι αναίσθητη η χειρότερη από τις τρεις με ιδιότροπο τσιπάκι!
μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει με μια δοκιμασμένη λύση ή αλλιώς παίρνω ξανά μια από τις δύο πρώτες !

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Δεν έχει άλλος αντοίστοιχες ανησυχίες για να ψαχτεί; ή δουλεύετε όλοι το Nano station :p

----------


## leosedf

www.mikrotik.com αλλα δεν είναι για τζαμπαντάν δουλειές.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

ακουστά το έχω σαν όνομα, αλλά ποτέ δεν το δοκίμασα. υποστηρίζεται απο back track είπες δεν κάνει επιθέσεις;  
τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις μου έδωσε το DD WRT firmware σε ρούτερ linksys WAP54G, ιδιαίτερα σε λεiτουργία Bridge όπου ανέβασε τις δυνατότητες ενώς ξεχασμένου παλιού ρούτερ...
Τώρα θα με ενδιέφερε μετά το wep, να δώ τα κενα ασφαλείας για το wpa psk βρήκα ένα λεξικό με 30gb txt κωδικών αλλά δεν το έχω ξανακάνει ...

----------


## cyberlord_64

Δεν μου λες, Repeater δοκιμασες? Ετυχε προσφατα να δω repeaters με ενυσχυτη σηματος 1000mW 30dBm που νομίζω θα σου κανουν δουλεια. Θα το βαλεις εκει που πιανεις σημα και αυτο θα σου το στειλει στο Laptop σου (η οτι εχεις). Για ρίξε μια ματια εδω :http://cgi.ebay.com/High-gain-1000mW...item2a0bfc2eec

----------


## panos_panopoulos

μα ναι το δοκίμασα, με το firmware αυτό ενεργοποιήθηκε να δουλεύει σαν Repeater Bridge και μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις ακόμη και την ισχύ εκμπομπής απο τα 75 mW μέχρι κάπου στα 250 mW αν θυμάμαι καλά  έτσι κάθεται πχ σε ένα μπαλκόνι για να φέρει στο εσωτερικό ένα ασθενές σήμα...

----------


## button

Kαλησπερα.

Πήρα το βύσμα RP SMA άλλα έχω πρόβλημα ... πως το βάζω στο καλώδιο ξέρω οτι είναι γελοίο αλλά το καλώδιο είναι χοντρό ακόμα και με το φελώ δεν χωράει να χωθεί μέσα και το σύρμα δεν βλέπω να ταιριάζει .. 

μήπως να αλλάξω τελείως το καλώδιο με κάποιο άλλο γιατί αυτό είναι 1.3 μέτρα θα το κοντινό να μην έχω απώλειες.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Γιατί δε δοκιμάζεις με RG58 (50Ω) που ταιριάζει να περάσει απο το κοννέκτορα και για τέτοια απόσταση συμβιβάζεσαι με τις απώλειες... εγώ ήδη το έχω κάνει σε μία PCI στα 3 μέτρα για να συνδέσω κεραία ιδιοκατασκευή.

----------


## button

Εγώ θα το κάνω με καλώδιο απο κεραία στο usb να είναι 30-40cm και λιγότερα αν είναι και μετά 10-15 μετρά USB θα προσθέσω και έχτρα DC 5v στα 500mAh διπλά άπω το usb modem και την κεραία  αντί να βάλω τα ιδικά καλώδια usb για μεγάλες αποστάσεις είναι και ακριβά

----------


## button

Καλησπέρα πήρα το καλώδιο RG58 και μετά πήγα να αφαιρέσω το υπαρχών καλώδιο άλλα δεν ήταν τόσο απλό αφού με το κολλητήρι αν και 60W το κρατούσα 10 λεπτά και δεν έλιωνε ε λίγο πολύ πήγα να το σπάσω αλλά ενα προβληματάκι έχω ο κεντρικώς αγωγός πρέπει να ενώνεται με την κεραία έτσι ωμός στην πλακέτα βλέπω άλλα έβαλα και φώτο.

22122010168.jpg
Τα 2 σημεία ενώνονται από την άλλη πλευρά με ενα αγωγό ετσι το κεντρικώς αγωγός ήταν σε μια πλευρά ενώ το πλέγμα απο την άλλη..

Αν κολλήσω το κεντρικό   αγωγό κατευθείαν στο σημείο που έχω σημειώσει με γκρι    :Blink:

----------


## aris k

Καλησπερα  σε ολους  φιλε μου αν δεν εχεις  βρει την λυση  ακομα  στειλε  πμ , η  σου απανταω εδω  να κανεις σωστα την δουλεια σου με 200,00 €  το πολυ !!!! 
φιλικα Αρης

----------


## leosedf

Με 200 ευρώ και τους δυό γείτονες του βάζουμε στο νετ.

----------


## button

Αρη πες εδω...  

Να παρο μια γευση

----------


## button

Καλησπέρα επανέρχομαι στο θέμα ξανά..

Ο Γείτονας έβαλε κάποιο εξοπλισμό και έχει ιντερνέτ και πιάνει το ασύρματο του δήμου απέξω βλέπω ενα κουτάκι μόνο οχι yagi ούτε κάτοπτρο και μου είπε οτι δεν χρειάζεται modem αλλά ενισχυτή .

Με το αυτό που εχω πριν δεν ειχα καταφέρει κατι θα ξαναδοκιμάσω αλλά βλέπω οτι θα χρειαστώ  κάτι καλύτερο


Τι Είναι καλύτερα http://www.linkshop.gr/shop/index.ph...product_id=633   η http://www.visionstudio.gr/prodinfo.asp?id=10750&cat=13




50-60€ Μπορώ για τώρα ..


Τι είναι καλύτερα ?  και καλώδιο απο τη θέση μέχρι το PC είναι 5-7 μέτρα αποφάσισα να μην βάλω πάνω στην κώλωνα με κεραία ΤV να γλιτώσω 15 μέτρα έτσι θα εχω στην ευθεία πάνω το ελάχιστο ειναι 4 μέτρα άλλα θέλω να εχω 1-2 μέτρα ποιο ψηλότερα για καλύτερο οπτικό πεδίο

----------


## leeperik

το παρακατω δεν το εχω δοκιμασει και μπορει να μην πιανει στην περιοχη σου,ισως καποιος απο εδω μεσα να το εχει δοκιμασει και να μας πει, αλλα σε περιπτωση που υπαρχουν κομβοι στην περιοχη σου δοκιμασε κατι twmn πιο παλια που εξαχνα για το αντιστοιχω εδω,awmn, διαβαζα οτι μερικοι κομβοι εδιναν και προσβαση σε www ιστοσελιδας, βεβαια δεν ξερω τι ταχυτητες πιανουν.

----------


## leosedf

Ε λογικό να μην πιάνει αν σκεφτείς οτι έχει απόσταση 500-600 χιλιόμετρα.

----------


## button

αυτό πως με βοηθάει αφου απο Θεσσαλονίκη δεν θα πιάσω ούτε με ακριβότερο εξοπλισμό αλλά εχω πρόσβαση στο ασύρματο του Λαγκάδα

----------


## leeperik

εχει και  στη Θεσσαλονικη (αθηνα ειναι awmn θεσαλονικη ειναι twmn) στο λινκ που σ δωσα μπες και κοιτα αν εχει κανενας εκει κοντα σου, αν διαβασεις και λιγο στην ιστοσελιδα θα δεις οδηγιες και διαφορα θεματα ωστε να ξεκινησεις,αλλα νομιζω οτι δουλευει με πιατο, πριν το ξεκινησεις ψαξτο να δεις αν σε βολευει-συμφερει

----------


## button

Δεν ξέρω αλλά παλιά είχα μπει και είχα βρει Λαγκαδά κάτι αλλά τώρα δεν έχει τίποτα το κοντινότερο είναι δρυμό και γενικά είναι παράξενο το foroum

----------


## button

> Καλησπέρα επανέρχομαι στο θέμα ξανά..
> 
> Ο Γείτονας έβαλε κάποιο εξοπλισμό και έχει ιντερνέτ και πιάνει το ασύρματο του δήμου απέξω βλέπω ενα κουτάκι μόνο οχι yagi ούτε κάτοπτρο και μου είπε οτι δεν χρειάζεται modem αλλά ενισχυτή .
> 
> Με το αυτό που εχω πριν δεν ειχα καταφέρει κατι θα ξαναδοκιμάσω αλλά βλέπω οτι θα χρειαστώ  κάτι καλύτερο
> 
> 
> Τι Είναι καλύτερα http://www.linkshop.gr/shop/index.ph...product_id=633   η http://www.visionstudio.gr/prodinfo.asp?id=10750&cat=13
> 
> ...




Τελικά τι προτείνεται πεδία από θέμα εξοπλισμού

----------


## TSAKALI

εχω πειραματιστει με προεκταση USB , με προεκταση ομοαξονικου (αγοραστη ετοιμη), με ενισχυτη USB,
και κατεληξα στο WRT54GL , ειναι το απολυτο εργαλειο σε χαμηλη τιμη , αυτο με μια κατευθυνομενη
σαν πιατο, και δεν θα εχεις προβλημα ποτε..  αρκει να το τοποθετησεις εξωτερικα , φτιαχνοντας ενα 
αδιαβροχο κουτι και δινοντας την τροφοδοσια μεσω UTP καλωδιο , εχει πολλα σχεδια στο νετ..

----------


## button

εγώ μπορώ να το βάλω κάτω απο σκεπή και με 2 μετρά καλώδιο για κεραία πάνω  και από δωμάτιο είναι 8 μετρά περίπου. αλλά θέλω να πιάνω ασύρματο απο 1.2κμ-1.5κμ απόσταση το δίκτυο που θέλω έχει ένα αναμεταδότη πάνω σε μια πολυκατοικία και εχω καθαρή ορατότητα μόνο μερικά δένδρα . 

Αν βάλω αυτο μπορώ να εχω http://www.inglar.si/en/novice_WiFi_yagi.htm η μπορώ να φτιάξω απο αυτές http://file:///C:/Users/button/Deskt.../jump2.cgi.htm 


Αρα παραγγελιά το router και UTP καλώδια ?

----------


## button

http://www.lagadas.gr/FF5A66DF.el.aspx 

Εδώ είναι σελίδα με παροχέα δεν είναι με TWNA 

*Δυνατότητες δικτύου*■ Ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στο Internet
■ Δημιουργία μητροπολιτικού δικτύου και μελλοντική διασύνδεσή του με άλλα (π.χ. TWMN, Thessaloniki Wireless κλπ)
■ Ανάπτυξη VoIP τηλεφωνίας και video streaming.
■ Ανάπτυξη περιεχομένου στα πλαίσια του e-Government (συνεδριάσεις Δημ. Συμβουλίου, αναζήτηση εγγράφων, online αιτήσεις κλπ).
Δομή Ασύρματου Δικτύου
Αρχική εγκατάσταση τεσσάρων κόμβων,  αποτελούμενη από:
■ κεντρικό κόμβο, με access point 2,4GHz με ισοτροπική (Omni) κεραία 9 dbi.
■ κεντρικό κόμβο back bone 5GHz με ισοτροπική (Omni) κεραία  12 dbi.
■ περιφερειακούς κόμβους, με διπλό access point 2,4GHz & 5GHz με ισοτροπικές (Omni) κεραίες 9 dbi & κατευθυντικές (Grid) 12 dbi  αντίστοιχα.
■ κεντρικό server με ΑΑΑ, firewall, parental control, e.t.c.
*Χαρακτηριστικά πρόσβασης*

■ Ανώτερη ταχύτητα 650kbps
■ Κατώτερη ταχύτητα 300kbps
■ Πρόσβαση HTTP, HTTPS, SMTP, FTP.
■ Αποκλεισμός πρόσβασης σε online games, δίκτυα P2P, torrents, sites με προσβλητικό ή βίαιο περιεχόμενο.

wifi-lagadas.jpg

και εδω λύσεις που προτείνει ο Δήμος  http://www.lagadas.gr/8EC28CA6.el.aspx

----------


## button

http://www.visionstudio.gr/prodinfo.asp?id=10750&cat=13 

Παω για αυτο εδω σωστα?

----------


## ^Active^

Η μπορεις να παρεις αυτο http://linkshop.gr/shop/wi-fi-produc...ap-cpe-en.html και με ενα PoE να συνδεθεις μια χαρα χωρις κουτια και κεραιες εξτρα.

----------


## jimakosb

Βαλε 2 τετοιες κεραιες και θα δεις την υγεια σου.  !
http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_i...roducts_id=932

----------


## button

δηλαδή ... βάζω αυτό και τραβάω UTP μέχρι το PC η χρειάζεται ένα royter .. Όπως είδα μπορεί να δεχτεί και κεραία .. 
Και 2η γιατί να βάλω ? ετσι βγαίνει 80€ κόστος

----------


## button

> Η μπορεις να παρεις αυτο http://linkshop.gr/shop/wi-fi-produc...ap-cpe-en.html και με ενα PoE να συνδεθεις μια χαρα χωρις κουτια και κεραιες εξτρα.



χμμ... Τώρα σίγουρα δεν ξέρω τι είναι καλύτερο ....

----------


## jimakosb

δοκίμασε με 1 το οποιο θα το συνδεσεις με utp(cross) στο pc σου. θα το παραμετροποιήσεις σαν client.

----------


## button

Ειναι πολλη μικρο  :Bored:  αλλα πρως αυτη κατευθηνση παω ...

----------


## button

Καλησπέρα ..   Τελικά πήρα την TP LINK WA5210G και 15 μέτρα utp κατηγορίας 5 , το θέμα μου ειναι  οτι η τροφοδοσία θα γίνει απο POE και και δεν ξέρω αν στα 15 μέτρα θα εχω απώλειες .   Και καμιά βουλευτική πρίζα όχι χωνευτή

----------


## picdev

είναι πολύ λίγα τα 15 μέτρα δεν έχεις πρόβλημα

----------


## ts0gl1s

Καλημέρα σας έχω και εγώ ένα πρόβλημα έχω τον ξάδελφο μου που μένει γύρο στα 350 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου αλλά εκεί δεν υπάρχει καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ και θέλω να του στείλω εγώ δίκτυο με wifi θέλω μια φθηνή και αξιόπιστη λύση 86980776.jpg

----------


## kxenos

> Καλημέρα σας έχω και εγώ ένα πρόβλημα έχω τον ξάδελφο μου που μένει γύρο στα 350 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου αλλά εκεί δεν υπάρχει καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ και θέλω να του στείλω εγώ δίκτυο με wifi θέλω μια φθηνή και αξιόπιστη λύση



Καλησπέρα. Σου προτείνω δυο ubiquiti nanostation. Περίπου 100-120€ σύνολο.

----------


## button

Καλήμερα έβαλα σήμερα την κεραία και καλώδιο και πριν κάνω τρύπα στον τοίχο πήγα να πάρω ενα πριζακι για utp και όταν άκουσα τιμή έμεινα κάγκελο 18€ για εξωτερική άλλα και χωνευτή η ποιο φθηνή..

----------


## picdev

http://e-damianakis.gr/index.php?dis...product_id=171
αυτό λες?

----------


## perithess

Μάλλον για κορόιδα ψάχνουν. Εγώ από μαγαζί ηλεκτρονικών πήρα μία φθηνή μονή γύρω στα 2€ ενώ μια πιο καλή διπλή γύρω στα 5€ ενώ στα ηλεκτρολογικά είδη μου είπανε 10-12€ με παραγγελία μόνο χωνευτή. Ψάξτε και αλλού μάλλον θα βρεις πιο φθηνά.

----------


## button

> http://e-damianakis.gr/index.php?dis...product_id=171
> αυτό λες?



δες τι βρηκα 

http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.751460  0.90€ εχει  

Τελικά παίζουν τραγικά μεγάλες διάφορες οι τιμές

----------


## button

Λοιπόν την εχω συνδέσει εχω βάλει όλα και σύνδεσα με PC   1) Έχω πρόβλημα οταν βάζω την IP για να μπω στο* interface* δεν δουλεύει έτσι ανέτρεξα στον οδηγό και έβαλα* TCP/IP internet protocol χειροκίνητα IP adrees & mask*  και μετά δούλεψε μπήκε στο Interface  Το περίεργο είναι οτι οδηγίες είναι για ΧΡ ενώ για windows 7 πρέπει να το εχω σε αυτόματο κατι που δεν δούλεψε σε 7 και ubuntu   2) *qouik setup*  έχει 3 επιλογές * AP Client Router  AP Router AP*  Εγώ βάζω την πρώτα * AP Client Router*  μετά βγάζει άλλες 3 επιλογές  *PPPoE Dynamic IP Static IP*   Εγώ έβαλα το *PPPoE* για αρχή  μετα μου ζήτησε username & password έβαλα αυτόν που πήρα απο Δήμο Μέτα μου μου έβγαλε *APC mode *  *SSID* TP-LINK_90008   Έβαλα lagadas_net05 ή lagadas_net_05   *Finish*   Άλλα σύνδεση δεν κάνει και δεν βλεπω αν έχει σήμα    Έχω στην άκρη  Inglar Yagi 2.4Ghz

----------


## button

Δούλεψε το πρόβλημα ηταν  το IP του ρουτερ ειχα 192.168.1.254 (αυτό το IP έδιναν οδηγίες) άλλαξα στο 192.168.2.254 και Δούλεψε  :Lol:

----------


## xristosmetal

Καλησπέρα....είδα το θέμα και ενδιαφέρομαι και γω για κατι παρομοιο....υπάρχει οπτική επαφή και η απόσταση είναι περιπου 1.5 χιλιομετρο......σκεφτομαι να αγοράσω αυτην τη κεραια http://e-wifi.gr/Product/105/Page/33/el/ και μία συσκευή που θα συνδεεται με το καλώδιο της κεραιες θα κανει αναμεταδοση το ιντερνετ ωστε να εχω σε ολο το σπιτι με ενα λαπτοπ και επισης να συνδεεται απευθειας με ενα σταθερο υπολογιστη για να εχει και αυτος ιντερνετ(για να μην μπαινω στη διαδικασια να αγοράζω και κάρτα wifi).....πως ονομαζονται αυτες οι συσκευές???...υπάρχει κατι τετοιο???.....εχετε καποια να μου προτείνετε?? τι γνωμη εχετε για την κεραια??? ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων....!

----------


## xristosmetal

φιλε Γιαννη εφοσον δούλεψε σε τι επιπεδα ειναι το σημα σου...ειναι αρκετα δυνατο??? επειδη ειμαι και εγω περιπου στην ιδια περιοχη αλλα θέλω να λαμβάνω σημα απο τα λαγυνα εχεις καλλες ταχυτητες...ειναι αξιοπιστο??? σου επιτρεπεται το κατεβασμα???  



> Δούλεψε το πρόβλημα ηταν  το IP του ρουτερ ειχα 192.168.1.254 (αυτό το IP έδιναν οδηγίες) άλλαξα στο 192.168.2.254 και Δούλεψε

----------


## button

Εγώ βλεπω Λαγήνα στα 6 χιλιόμετρα και το σήμα μου είναι 12-14dB σχεδόν μέγιστο που έχει η κεραία του δήμου αφού όπως ξέρεις δουλεύουν στα 9-12dB,
Και ταχύτητες είναι 500-600kbps στο κατέβασμα άλλα μετά τις 12 το βραδύ και το μεσημέρι πιανει τα 300kbps όχι όμως πάντα δεν είναι σταθερή ταχύτητα ώρες ώρες πέφτει πολλή χαμηλά άλλα απο free wifi δεν μπορείς να ζητάς και πολλά.

Τώρα κατέβασμα μονό απο filehoster όχι torrent η P2P 

Και σε σχέση με το δίκτυο στο Λαγκαδά η διάφορα είναι μέρα με τη νηχτα θέλει ατσαλένια νευρά για να σερφαρεις απο στιγμή που γύρισα στα λαγήνα ένιωσα την διαφορά ..

Με WRT54GL Γίνεται να κάνεις αυτο που θέλεις νομίζω δεν το εχω δοκιμάσει

----------


## xristosmetal

Οι κεραιές που έχει πάνω το WRT54GL είναι για λήψη ή για εκπομπή? εγω γι απαράδειγμα που θα συνδέσω το βύσμα από την κεραία μου? 



> Εγώ βλεπω Λαγήνα στα 6 χιλιόμετρα και το σήμα μου είναι 12-14dB σχεδόν μέγιστο που έχει η κεραία του δήμου αφού όπως ξέρεις δουλεύουν στα 9-12dB,
> Και ταχύτητες είναι 500-600kbps στο κατέβασμα άλλα μετά τις 12 το βραδύ και το μεσημέρι πιανει τα 300kbps όχι όμως πάντα δεν είναι σταθερή ταχύτητα ώρες ώρες πέφτει πολλή χαμηλά άλλα απο free wifi δεν μπορείς να ζητάς και πολλά.
> 
> Τώρα κατέβασμα μονό απο filehoster όχι torrent η P2P 
> 
> Και σε σχέση με το δίκτυο στο Λαγκαδά η διάφορα είναι μέρα με τη νηχτα θέλει ατσαλένια νευρά για να σερφαρεις απο στιγμή που γύρισα στα λαγήνα ένιωσα την διαφορά ..
> 
> Με WRT54GL Γίνεται να κάνεις αυτο που θέλεις νομίζω δεν το εχω δοκιμάσει

----------


## button

βγάζεις την μια κεραία απο WRT54GL και συνδέεις αυτή που θέλεις , τώρα στην πράξη δεν ξέρω πολλά δεν εχω πιάσει στα χέρια μου άλλα είναι αρκετά γνωστό μηχανάκι ψάξε στο νετ ..

Η νομίζω θα μπορούσες να βάλεις αυτήν που εχω εγώ WA5210G με ενα utp τραβάς όπου θες στο σπίτι και με ένα 2ο ρουτερ/μοντεμ μπορείς να δόσεις ασύρματο οπού θέλεις και στο pc βεβαια αυτα τα λέω θεωρητικά δεν τα εχω δοκιμάσει , ακόμα

----------


## xristosmetal

Λογικα θα γίνεται αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν θα πιανω σημα με αυτην την κεραια....βεβαια εσυ εισαι πολυ πιο μακρια απο εμενα και πιανεις πολυ καλα σημα.....αλλα προτιμω να κανω αυτο που ειπα απο την αρχη δηλαδη κατι σαν αυτο WRT54GL οπως ειπες και εσυ....μηπως ξερεις τη εμβέλεια εχει αυτο το Access Point? (θα το εχω βεβαια αρκετα ψηλα μαζι με την κεραια)

----------


## button

το WΑ5210G έχει αρκετά μεγάλη και θα πιάσεις στάνταρ , θα δόσεις 50€ και δεν θα χρειαστείς επιπλέον κεραία πάρα καλώδιο για το 2ο ρουτερ/μοντεμ . Είναι εξωτερικής χρήσης  και μπορεί να δουλέψει point to point έως 50κμ και πολλές άλλες λειτουργίες , με το WRT54GL θα δόσεις 40-50€ και θα πρέπει να πάρεις κεραία,κουτί,καλώδια για τροφοδοσία ένα μπλέξιμο  είναι γιαυτό παράτησα αυτήν επιλογή  και πήρα την WA5210G και 15μετρα utp και τέλος τροφοδοσία είναι μέσα στο σπίτι απο utp  άπλα τα πράγματα


Και στην τελική αμα δεν σου φτάσει η ενσωματωμένη κεραία του WA5210G μπορείς να βάλεις εξωτερική έχει υποδοχή και θα είσαι τζιτζι

Και Χρήστο που μένεις περιπου ??

----------


## xristosmetal

εχεις δικιο μου αρεσε αυτο...ειναι ολα σε ενα......μαλλον θα αγοράσω αυτο...σίγουρα δεχεται κεραια ομως εεε??? στο Καβαλάρι Γιάννη.

----------


## button

Ναι σίγουρα το εχω δοκιμάσει , Απο καβαλάρη θα εχεις σίγουρα κάλο σήμα αφού εγώ απο Λαγκαδά πιάνω

----------


## xristosmetal

και γω ετσι πιστεύω και ελπιζω...ξερεις καμια σελιδα ή κάνα μαγαζι για να το αγοράσω οικονομικα? στο skroutz που ειδα το εχει κοντα στα 47 ευρω..καλα ειναι?

----------


## button

http://www.wirelesslan.gr/product_in...6mipiq7kc1jnr4

Έχει 50€ με ΦΠΑ  και αν δεν εχεις utp μην πάρεις απο εκεί γιατί χρεώνουν και εργατικό για στο κόψουν

----------


## picdev

δηλαδή πιάνει 2 χιλιόμετρα το συγκεκριμένο? τι λειτουργίες έχει τις κλασικές των AP?
μπορεί να δουλέψει σαν repeater ? έχει εσωτερική omni?

----------


## button

Εγώ πιάνω απο 6κμ  τώρα, 

Έχει  AP Client Router , AP Router , AP

Και σαν repeater μπορείς να το κάνεις 

Και ναι έχει εσωτερική omni  τον 27dB

----------


## spiroscfu

Με δυο από αυτά, πιάνεις ~15km (με την εσωτερική του κεραία 12dbi "κατευθυντική"), με εξωτερικές 26dbi ~50km.

----------


## picdev

παίρνει έξτρα κεραίες το συγκεκριμένο?
και εσωτερικά έχει 2? μία omni και μία κατευθυντική?

----------


## spiroscfu

Όχι μόνο μια κατευθυντική έχει στα 12dbi, και παίρνει εξωτερική.

----------


## button

> Όχι μόνο μια κατευθυντική έχει στα 12dbi, και παίρνει εξωτερική.



Έχεις ίδιο ??  εγώ γιατί βλεπω οτι είναι 27dB

----------


## spiroscfu

27db είναι μαζί με το κέρδος της κεραίας.

----------


## xristosmetal

το UTP παιζει να εχει απωλειες??? επειδή θα χρησιμοποιήσω περιπου 30 μέτρα

----------


## picdev

μεχρι 100 μέτρα δεν έχεις θέμα

----------


## xristosmetal

επειδή το WRT54GL απο οτι βλέπω ειναι λιγο ακριβο μήπως υπάρχει κάποια αντίστοιχη συσκευή πιο οικονομική ωστε να κάνει την ιδια δουλιτσα???

----------


## sv4lqcnik

ΑΜΕΣΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ 
προσωπικα δουλευω το tp-link WA5210G και κανω ληψη απο δημοτικο κομβο με ληψη 30db 
σε accses point cient ruter σε ιστο στην ταρατσα μονιμα και τροφοδοσια over ethernet μηκος καλωδιου utp περιπου 20 με 22 μετρα και η απολεια που εχω ειναι απο τα 100Mbit/sec εχει πεσει στα 10Μbit/sec λογω μηκους γιατι τον διακλαδωτη τροφοδωσιας τον εχω κατω κοντα στο τροφοδωτικο του παγκου με ταση τροφοδωσιας τα 12.5-13 για να καλυψω την πτωση τασεως λογω της αποστασης και της μικρης διατομης του καλωδιου αλλα και ετσι δεν εχω ιδιαιτερα προβληματα λαμβανω *ανετα και προπαντων τσαμπα*

----------


## xristosmetal

ποιο accses point cient ruter χρησιμοποιείς??? αυτο ψαχνω να αγοράσω....την κεραια που αναφέρεις μολις την αγορασα και εγω! 



> ΑΜΕΣΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ 
> προσωπικα δουλευω το tp-link WA5210G και κανω ληψη απο δημοτικο κομβο με ληψη 30db 
> σε accses point cient ruter σε ιστο στην ταρατσα μονιμα και τροφοδοσια over ethernet μηκος καλωδιου utp περιπου 20 με 22 μετρα και η απολεια που εχω ειναι απο τα 100Mbit/sec εχει πεσει στα 10Μbit/sec λογω μηκους γιατι τον διακλαδωτη τροφοδωσιας τον εχω κατω κοντα στο τροφοδωτικο του παγκου με ταση τροφοδωσιας τα 12.5-13 για να καλυψω την πτωση τασεως λογω της αποστασης και της μικρης διατομης του καλωδιου αλλα και ετσι δεν εχω ιδιαιτερα προβληματα λαμβανω *ανετα και προπαντων τσαμπα*

----------


## sv4lqcnik

δεν ειναι κεραια ειναι το accses point αυτουσιο στην ταρατσα το TP-LINK 5210G ΑΥΤΗΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ και το σεταρεις για client router δηλαδη να λαμβανει το ασυρματο απο ελευθερο κομβο και να τον κατεβαζεις στο pc σου ειναι μια ασυρματη καρτα wi-fi internet που λαμβανει googlare για να δεις με τα ματακια σου τι αλλο μπορεις να κανεις με αυτο το κουτι μπορεις επισης να το κανεις και επαναληπτη και να στειλεις wifi

----------


## xristosmetal

για να καταλάβω...εγω με το TP-LINK 5210G μπορώ να συνδεθω ασύρματα με ενα υπολογιστη μου ή μονο μέσω UTP???...αυτο δεν εχω καταλάβει......για αυτο και θέλω ακόμα ένα acces point που να δεχεται το UTP του TP-LINK 5210G και να μου το μεταδιδει ασυρματα στο χωρο μου!

----------


## sv4lqcnik

τοτε το tplink μπορεις να το σεταρεις σε repeater mode συνδεωντας επιπλεων και ακομη μια κεραια για να στο κανει αναμεταδωση στο σπιτη σου αρκει να εχεις καλη οπτικη επαφη χωρις πολες ανακλασεις σηματος σε ντουβαρια αυτα για την ωρα δες επισησ στο google χαρακτηριστικα http://www.skroutz.gr/s/313562/TP-LINK-TL-WA5210G.html

http://www.tmp.gr/ecom/ProductDetail...a-221f1ff36e21

ACTL-WA5210G

62105 TP-LINK WA-5210G 54Mbps HIGH POWER OUTDOOR ACCESS POINT

Κατασκευαστής:  				TP-LINK





Εξωτερική αδιάβροχη προστασία με ESD
12dBi 2,4GHz  κεραία ικανή για ασύρματη σύνδεση χιλιόμετρων
High Power για την ενίσχυση της κάλυψης του σήματος σας
Power over Ethernet για ευέλικτη εγκατάσταση
Horizontal: 60° Vertical: 30°  και λειτουργίες AP Router/AP Client Router(WISP Clent) AP/Client/WDS Bridge/Repeater mode

----------


## picdev

αν το ρυθμισεις σαν client τότε δέχεται ασύρματα και βγάζει το ιντερνετ απο το utp,
αν το  ρυθμισεις σαν repeater δέχεται το σήμα ασήρματα και το αναμεταδίδει απο τη δεύτερη κεραία, 
δηλαδη θα πιανεις το σήμα ασήρματα, δεν χρειάζεται καλώδιο

----------


## button

Γίνεται δηλαδή να λαμβάνω με εσωτερική κεραία ίντερνετ και με μια εξωτερική να εχω στο σπίτι , Όλα αυτά από το 5210G οχι οτι δεν ήξερα άλλα δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο να το σεταρεις για πρώτη φορά ...

Όσο για απώλειες εγώ δεν μπω ρο να τις παρατηρήσω εχω 15 μέτρα καλώδιο και ο η ταχύτητα είναι περιορισμένη στα 600kbps απο Δήμο και πιάνω 100% ταχύτητα..

picdev το καλωδιο θα το βάλει θες δεν θες αφού τροφοδοσία χρειάζεται..

Νικο το καλοκαιριά εχεις πρόβλημα με θερμοκρασίες ?  γιατί εχω ψάξει στο google και βρήκα λίγα πράγματα ενα απο αυτά ήταν στο insomnia να αναφέρεται για πρόβλημα με θερμοκρασίες το καλοκαίρι?

----------


## spiroscfu

> αν το ρυθμισεις σαν client τότε δέχεται ασύρματα και βγάζει το ιντερνετ απο το utp,
> αν το  ρυθμισεις σαν repeater δέχεται το σήμα ασήρματα *και το αναμεταδίδει απο τη δεύτερη κεραία*, 
> δηλαδη θα πιανεις το σήμα ασήρματα, δεν χρειάζεται καλώδιο



Δεν νομίζω να γίνεται αυτό, μάλλον θα έχεις επιλογή εσωτερική ή εξωτερική.

----------


## button

> Δεν νομίζω να γίνεται αυτό, μάλλον θα έχεις επιλογή εσωτερική ή εξωτερική.



Αυτή επιλογή την ξέρω έχει 3 επιλογές vertical/ horizontal /exetrnal

----------


## spiroscfu

Με το vertical/horizontal θα αλλάζει ηλεκτρονικά τον λοβό της εσωτερικής κεραίας, και με το external θα ενεργοποιεί την εξωτερική.

Μια απλή λύση αν θέλεις να το χρησιμοποιήσεις σε repeater mode είναι να του βάλεις μια εξωτερική omni (φυσικά το utp χρειάζεται για το poe).

----------


## xristosmetal

Καλησπέρα...εχω την κεραία tp-link 5210G....μετά από κόπο και πολύ χρόνο κατάφερα να τη ρυθμίσω και τελικά να  έχω internet...την έχω ρυθμίσει έτσι ωστε να έχω internet μεσω του καλωδιου utp.....αυτό που ζητάω τώρα ειναι μία συσκευή που θα κουμπώσω το καλώδιο αυτο που ερχεται απο την κεραια και θα μου το μεταδίδει ασύρματα στο χώρο μου και εγω μέσω μια ασύρματης κάρτας δυκτύου θα συνδέομαι στο ιντερνετ.....υπάρχει τετοια συσκευή?? και αν ναι πως λεγεται....και ποια μου προτεινεται..???  Θα δουλέψει αυτό που σκέφτομαι....ή θα πάνε χαμένα τα λεφτά.???

----------


## picdev

εσύ αν κατάλαβα καλά το έχει σε λειτουργία client, 
θα το ρυθμίσεις σε λειτουργία *universal repetaer* και θα αναμεταδίδει το σήμα που λαμβάνει στο χώρο σου,επειδή όμως δεν το έχω ψάξει δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται με τη κεραία του.
δεν θες άλλη συσκευή , θα το κοιτάξω μια στιγμή και θα σου πω , δες και τι γράφουν απο πάνω για θέμα ίσως χρειαστείς εξωτερική omni κεραία με κόστος 2-3ε.
Για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις το συγκεκριμένο έχει εσωτερική κεραία η οποία δεν λειτουργεί σε 360 μοίρες αλλά σε 180 μοίρες.
έτσι αν έχεις το λαπτοπ σου πίσω απο τη συσκευή δεν θα πιάνεις το σήμα, οπότε πρέπει να του βάλεις κεραία 360 μοιρών εξωτερική , ή να το βάλεις σε τέτοια θέση ωστέ να πιάνει και το λαπτοπ σου σήμα αλλά και το ασύρματο δίκτυο που θες να κάνει repeat 

εδώ το βίντεο λέει  repetaer αλλά εσύ να το βάλεις universal repetaer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNEbBw3wAtA

----------


## xristosmetal

Το γνωρίζω ότι έχει και αυτη τη δυνατότητα αλλα δεν έχω καταφέρει να τη λειτουργήσω.....θα το ξαναπροσπαθήσω....κεραία έχω....θα την βάλω και θα δοκιμάσω...σωστα καταλαβες το εχω στη λειτουργια AP CLIENT......γνωρίζεις αμα υπάρχει τετοια συσκευη που περιγραφω? αν είναι μικρο το κόστος της με βολευει καλύτερα....σε ευχαριστω πάντως για τη βοήθεια.....αν ξέρεις την κεραια και κάτι παραπάνω για το πως να την ρυθμίσω ως universal repetaer αν μπορεις πες μου...

----------


## xristosmetal

εγω βιαστηκα και αγορασα αυτο: http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/d...del=TL-WA730RE και απο οτι καταλαβα δεν κανει τη δουλεια που θελω....αν αγοράσω αυτο : http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/d...odel=TL-WR740N θα κανει αυτο που περιγραφω λίγο παραπάνω???

----------


## picdev

όπα φίλε μου τα έχει μπερδέψεις τα πράγματα , το δεύτερο που δείχνεις είναι router , ένα δεύτερο Ap ήθελες αν τελικά θες οπωσδίποτε να το κάνεις έτσι , αλλά πως θα το σετάρεις? γιατί σε βλέπω και δυσκολεύεσαι στα απλά,

η κεραία δεν είναι τίποτα, κάνει 3ε και μπαίνει στο χρυσό βήσμα το στρογγυλό , είναι δίπλα απο τη τροφοδοσία,
αν μπορείς ακύρωσε τη παραγγελία και παμε να το ρυθμίσουμε σαν repeater βήμα βήμα , βάζε εικόνες, δεν είναι τίποτα.

----------


## picdev

για αρχή πήγαινε στο μενού που λέει *wirelless*--> μετά *wireless mode* και εκεί επέλεξε τη λειτουργία *universal repeater*
μετά πατάς το survay και σου βγάζει ενα μενού με τα διαθέσιμα ασύρματα δίκτυ


....
ορίστε και κεραίες , αλλά αν το ρυθμίσεις σαν repeater μετά τεστάρεις και τη κεραία 

http://www.skroutz.gr/c/738/wifi-antennas.html

----------


## button

Akis  αυτό που λες είναι οτι μπορεί να λαμβάνει ασύρματο ίντερνετ και να το στέλνει ασύρματα απο εξ.κεραία ταυτόχρονα ..

Εγώ δοκίμασα αυτο που είπες άλλα δεν τικαρει στις επιλογές

----------


## picdev

> Akis  αυτό που λες είναι οτι μπορεί να λαμβάνει ασύρματο ίντερνετ και να το στέλνει ασύρματα απο εξ.κεραία ταυτόχρονα ..
> 
> Εγώ δοκίμασα αυτο που είπες άλλα δεν τικαρει στις επιλογές



δεν σε κατάλαβα, δεν το έχω το συγκεκριμένο τις οδηγίες τις έδωσα απο το βιντεο.
νομίζω ότι με μία κεραία μπορεί να δουλέψει όπως έιπαμε πιο πάνω, δεν μπορεί να παίρνει απο τη μία και να στέλνει απο την άλλη

----------


## button

Θα δω το video ..
Το είδα και ο τύπος το έχει σε acces point όχι Client και εχει παλιοτερο firmware .. 
-------------------------------------
Έκανα μερικές δοκιμές 

Με *AP client Router* δεν μπωρεις να ρυθμίσεις* Universal Repeater * Δεν με αφήνει
Άλλα με* AP* με αφήνει να επιλέξω* Universal Repeater* άλλα ζητάει* MAC of AP * 
εγώ έδωσα του Lagadas-net-02 
μετά έκανα scan και έβγαζε μόνο 2 δίκτυα κλειδωμένα δεν έβγαζε το δημοτικό δίκτυο  connect δεν έκανε  ..

Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν κάποιο πρόβλημα με το δίκτυο γιατί τελευταία έχει  θα το δοκιμασω αργότερα για να βεβαιωθώ..


Και σε συζήτηση σε άλλο θέμα περί  ορίων σε wifi  έκανα ρύθμιση* Region* 
 απο USA σε Grecce και είχα προβλήματα να βρω δίκτυο το δημοτικό κυρίως και βεβαια δεν αλλαξε τα dB ωπος ηταν 27max ετσι και έμεινε βέβαια το γύρισα πίσω σε USA,  Και να έχει παρεμβολές ο γείτονας δεν θα έχει παράπονα γιατί έχει ακριβώς ίδιο κανόνι βεβαία ούτε παλιά είχε  με το πιάτο στραμμένο πάνω μου  :Lol:   και εγω πάνω του ...

Χρήστο Θέλω να τσεκάρεις τι δίκτυα σου βγάζει αν έχει κάποιο toptelephony  γιατί εγώ το βλέπω με 3-4dB αδύναμα 
Και είχες κενά στο signal να εξαφανίζεται για 5-10 λεπτά ..
Και ποιο SSID έχεις γιατί  τώρα βλέπω το lagadas-net-02 στα 22dB   και είναι πίσω μου  :Confused1:

----------


## picdev

άλλο η mac address άλλο το SSID, όπως είδα στο βιντεο δεν χρειάζεται να βάλεις τη mac, αφού κάνεις αναζήτηση τα δίκτυα και στην βάζει μονο του

----------


## spiroscfu

ακριβώς επίσης στα ποιο πολλά υποστηρίζουν μόνο wep και όχι wpa σε repeater mode.

----------


## picdev

τα πρώτα tp link που είχαν βγει πριν χρόνια όντως υποστήριζαν μονο wep , πλέον όλα νομίζω οτι υποστηρίζουν wpa, τουλάχιστον δεν έχω δει κάποιο που να μην υποστηρίζει σήμερα

----------


## spiroscfu

Άκη αναφέρθηκα σε repeater mode, πχ. το συγκεκριμένο και άλλα πολλά υποστηρίζουν μόνο wep ή ανοιχτό.

----------


## button

> άλλο η mac address άλλο το SSID, όπως είδα στο βιντεο δεν χρειάζεται να βάλεις τη mac, αφού κάνεις αναζήτηση τα δίκτυα και στην βάζει μονο του



Ναι βρε ξέρω την διάφορα απλα δεν ξέρω τι ακριβός κάνει το mac

----------


## xristosmetal

Γιάννη τελικά το βρήκα πως γινεται το universal repeater....επέλεξα AP μετα πηγα στο wirelles mode (δεν θυμαμαι αμα λεγεται ετσι ακριβως) και επέλεξα universal repeater στο κενο που εχει δεν βαζεις τιποτα...πατας survey και διαλεγεις το δυκτιο που θες (εγω συνδεομαι στο Lagadas-net 02 με 20 έως 24 dB)...και το τελευταιο που εκανα ηταν αυτο που ειχες πει και εσυ....να αλλαξω δηλαδη την ΙΡ....Το προβλημα ομως τωρα ειναι οτι δεν ξερω πως να μπω στην κεραια..(στις ρυθμισεις της κεραιας)...αμα βαζω και την ΙΡ και οταν ειμαι συνδεμένος ασυρματα και συνδεμενος ενσυρματα και τιποτα....φορτωνει λιγο και δεν βγαζει κάτι....αμα ξερεις πως γινεται πες μου....οποτε δεν μπορω να δω ποσα dB εχει το toptelephony(νομιζω οτι το πιανω)...





> Θα δω το video ..
> Το είδα και ο τύπος το έχει σε acces point όχι Client και εχει παλιοτερο firmware .. 
> -------------------------------------
> Έκανα μερικές δοκιμές 
> 
> Με *AP client Router* δεν μπωρεις να ρυθμίσεις* Universal Repeater * Δεν με αφήνει
> Άλλα με* AP* με αφήνει να επιλέξω* Universal Repeater* άλλα ζητάει* MAC of AP * 
> εγώ έδωσα του Lagadas-net-02 
> μετά έκανα scan και έβγαζε μόνο 2 δίκτυα κλειδωμένα δεν έβγαζε το δημοτικό δίκτυο  connect δεν έκανε  ..
> ...

----------


## button

Άμα δεν μπωρεις να μπεις καθόλου στο σύστημα  δοκιμασε πρωτα να βγαλεις την τροφοδοσία για 1-2  λεπτά και βάλε ξανά  θα στρώσει
Αλλιώς ανέβα στην κεραία και με ένα καλωδιακι  πάτα  reset για 10 sec τότε όλα θα είναι από το μηδέν.

Και αν έχεις περάσει το τελευταίο firmware δοκίμασε με αρχικό IP εφόσον έχεις windows 7 σε αυτόματες ρυθμίσεις στο ipv4  γιατί  σε 2η κεραία που έκανα δούλεψε χωρίς να αλλάξω IP του router βεβαια μετά τη αναβάθμιση..


Χρήστο το universal repeater δουλεύει καλά ετσι ??  Θα το δοκιμασω μετά άμα βρω χρόνο και διάθεση

----------


## button

Τελικά δούλεψε ... Άλλα με έκλεισε στην απέξω απο την κεραία δεν μπορώ να μπω  ζητάει password κάτι που δίνω σωστά άλλα τίποτα ...
Εχω εντύπωση όταν λέει  ADSL modem να ζητάει password για πρόσβαση στην κεραία του δήμου

----------


## xristosmetal

Και εμένα το ιδιο μου κανει και το ιδιο σκεφτηκα και εγω με εσενα...!





> Τελικά δούλεψε ... Άλλα με έκλεισε στην απέξω απο την κεραία δεν μπορώ να μπω  ζητάει password κάτι που δίνω σωστά άλλα τίποτα ...
> Εχω εντύπωση όταν λέει  ADSL modem να ζητάει password για πρόσβαση στην κεραία του δήμου

----------


## button

Χρήστο με το repeater έχεις κάνει σύνδεση με laptop η κινητό ??
Και σου βγάζει σε 2ο PC/laptop κωδικό wifi λαγκάδα ? 

Γιατί προσπαθώ να κάνω σύνδεση εδώ και 1 ώρα με netbook και κινητό και δεν πιάνει παρότι έχει καλό σήμα η γειτόνισά πιάνει απο 50 μέτρα με κινητό και εγώ  απο τα 7 μέτρα δεν μπορώ να κάνω connect

----------


## xristosmetal

Γιάννη με υπολογιστη κανω σύνδεση...δοκιμασα και εγω να κανω συνδεθω ταυτοχρονα με δευτερο υπολογιστη αλλα δεν γινεται.....μαλλον γινεται μονο ενας υπολογιστης.......οταν προσπαθω να συνδεθω με τον δευτερο μου βγαζει να δωσω κωδικο αλλα οσες φορες και να το δωσω δεν με συνδεει!

----------


## button

Άρα κατάλαβα γιατί είχα τόσα disconect και αδυναμία σηνδεσης

----------

